# Coconut oil



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

My 4.5 month old puppy Mimi has quite dry, cottony hair that fluffs out and lacks shine. For the last week I have been using cold pressed coconut oil (just a little spread in my hands) to smooth her coat and encourage a center parting. It seems to be doing WONDERS for her coat. It is more shiny, flies flatter against her body and makes her hair look much closer to silky than I ever thought it could. Her hair is now starting to fall beautifully into a parting on her back. I know coconut oil has been mentioned before on the forum but I just wanted to share this tiny miracle with you guys!


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

I've asked this in another area but where do you get coconut oil? and is it a special kind or will any kind do? Muphy has the worst static problem, I've ever seen and its getting worse!!
I appreciate any help that I can get.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

I live in SA and get the coconut oil from a health shop -- it's also a good healthy oil to cook with for us humans (it's supposed to help with weight loss and actually surprisingly lower cholestrol etc). I use the virgin coconut oil (more expensive) but if you're just going to use it on your doggie's coat, I'm sure you could use any kind. I hope that helps! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> My 4.5 month old puppy Mimi has quite dry, cottony hair that fluffs out and lacks shine. For the last week I have been using cold pressed coconut oil (just a little spread in my hands) to smooth her coat and encourage a center parting. It seems to be doing WONDERS for her coat. It is more shiny, flies flatter against her body and makes her hair look much closer to silky than I ever thought it could. Her hair is now starting to fall beautifully into a parting on her back. I know coconut oil has been mentioned before on the forum but I just wanted to share this tiny miracle with you guys![/B]



I must try that on Bentley. He looks like a dandylion most days. Where did u buy it??


----------



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

I get it from the health shop in the Howard Centre (Pinelands).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love coconut oil. I get the Nutiva Organic virgin coconut oil cheap on amazon.com It's healthy to cook with, and it's great on skin.


----------

